# Smoking cheese again



## cvan (Nov 27, 2022)

My family has always liked cheese, and most enjoy the flavor of smoked cheese also, so I decided to try something different to see what the outcome will be.
I like spicy foods, and covered 3 blocks with different peppers that I had ground up. Going to smoke a second time to hopefully add more smoke flavor, then rest, wrap, and vacuum pack for Christmas. Guess I will see if the flavors penetrated the cheese in a month. Wish I could wait longer, maybe cut blocks into smaller ones to try in a few months.


----------



## tbern (Nov 27, 2022)

Interesting!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

You're smoking cheese twice? How was it smoked the first time? What was your procedure? What smoke. And how long. Frankly. I've never heard of smoking cheese twice. And. You're cutting it pretty close with the rest time.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

Also, spices really don't penetrate cheese much. Just the smoke.


----------



## cvan (Nov 27, 2022)

Cold smoked with apple pellets in a tray for about 2.5 hours. Used my vertical smoker. I just ate the last of my cheese smoked a year ago, and it did not have much smoke flavor. That cheese had been double wrapped in plastic wrap for a year Resting in the fridge. Did it lose the flavor not being vac sealed?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

Good question. After a year. The cheese I vacuum sealed still had a good smoke flavor. You had no mold issues with it just being wrapped?
How did it taste after a month or so?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

Here is a chunk I just took out a few minutes ago after responding to your thread.





Like I needed an excuse to pull a chunk out of the beer fridge! It was excellent. Nice smoke flavor. I did this was hickory for 2.5 hours. Rested on the counter for 6 hours. Then vacuum sealed.


----------



## cvan (Nov 27, 2022)

The lessor rested cheese had more smoke flavor. No mold issues at all being double plastic wrapped and in a ziplock. It did seem creamier though.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

Perhaps being vacuum sealed retained the flavor then. Wait for more feedback. I never stored cheese like you have.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 27, 2022)

I have smoked cheese for 8 hours before.

You have to ensure enough circulation in your smoker.

I like the idea of adding pepper...


----------



## cvan (Nov 27, 2022)

I think my smoke exited pretty fast, although the stack was just cracked. Smokes before have been in the master built and just the pellet tray.


----------

